# Frozen Embrio Transfer success rate of defrosting?



## leavir (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi I have had 3 IVF attempts the first 2 I had no embrios that could be frozen, but on our 3rd attempt we have 3.  We are now away to start the process and I am getting very nervous I am going to go through this and they will not survive the defrosting, just wandering if anyone been through this and if all theirs survived?


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Leavir

I think the average successful thaw rate is abut 65-70% so with three frozen embies on average you should get two to put back.  PS: I had three frosties from my second and third cycles but none of them thawed well - on ET day, two of them were in the words of the embryologist "doing nothing" having gone down from 5/6 cells to 1 and 2 cells respectively while the third had gone down from 4 cells to 3 in the thaw and was "looking like it might possibly start doing something but really not looking great".  I decided to have them all put back but didn't expect anything to happen. Well, I don't know which one it was that did the trick but it is now my beautiful 14 weeks old boy just about to have for his last feed of the day  .  So please try not to get hung up on stats or embryo quality - wishing you lots of luck.     


Ellie


----------



## Natacha33 (Jan 22, 2011)

ahhh Ellie,   I have tears in my eyes

Your story is really inspiring... you seem to have been through so much for such a long time, it gives me hope for the future, thank you and enjoy the little ones )))

Isabelle x


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Just to wish you good luck with your tx, Isabelle.  It's a hard road but so worth it when it works.  

   

Ellie


----------



## leavir (Apr 11, 2010)

Ellie

Thank you so much, that gives me more hope.  I feel this is my final chance now as don't think I can keep going for much longer, I am lucky enough to have an amazing 5yr old but we have now been going through fertility on/off for the last 8 years and have now had enough, so fingers crossed shall find out within the next couple of weeks.


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Leavir,
I only ever had 2 frosties from our very first cycle, and after 4 further unsucessful IVF cycles, we decided to use our frosties - both thawed well and I ended up pregnant with twins!
As my natural cycle was very regular, it meant I was able to do a 'natural' FET. (i.e. no drugs, just monitor when ovulating and pop them back in) This was So much easier than all that palaver and stress with injections. I wonder if it was this that made all the difference.
elcf


----------

